# Northwest NJ Snow 2/14/07!!!



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

This was a pain to push the first 3 inches were almost all sleet pellets. Then in snowed really hard for the last two hours and that was about another 4 inches or so. I didnt get an accurate measurement because I measured the day after and it had already blown around but it must have been about 6-7 inches. For the guys around here how much did you get? Is this accurate? Here are one action pic and my piles, enjoy.:salute: :bluebounc payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

and some more...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We ended up getting about 4" of a sleet/snow (mostly sleet) mix here in NE New Jersey....about time!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

mkwl;372562 said:


> We ended up getting about 4" of a sleet/snow (mostly sleet) mix here in NE New Jersey....about time!


Thats about what I saw. 1 inch of snow and then all ice. Hopefully this is not the last storm we have this year!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Those pics from a phone?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Idealtim;372637 said:


> Those pics from a phone?


Yes they are. not bad right?


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

We got 4"....good enough for 43 hours worth of plowing for me payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sparta got about 5 inches, It was hard to measure because of the drifting.


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

This snow/ice was VERY difficult to deal with! For the most part my Fisher did a good job, but in some cases the plow just rode on top of the snow/ice and it didn't dig in!


Zack


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea me to. My Western was not heavy enough and it was tripping as well a few times


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Wednesday was no problem plowing for me and my Boss. By 2 am thursday the only way to chop thru things were to V the blade and then it would only cut about an 18 inch wide furrow thru the ice. So instead of beating on my truck and plow I parked them and used my loader on my Kubota L-35. Once I got a blade width open then I had a sub in his truck start peeling it back. It got the job done but was pretty hard on my body. I finished all my stuff up Sat afternoon. Some places had only 2 inches while others I did had more than 12inches! It didn't seem to matter if it had been plowed early or not it was all like plowing concrete. Hope it wasn't as bad for the rest of you.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea needless to say that storm beat the **** out my equipment. I know what your saying by hitting concrete.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I was in FL for what seems to be the only storm of the season. I had a buddy of mine do my accounts.

However when I got home, I still had to plow myself out. It was solid ice by Monday. Very tough to move, on top of that the truck wouldn't start. It is always something.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

This was my first storm as my own buisness and i never expected it to be ice. It was absolutly the worst to push if you didnt get it the first day before night fall it just wasnt coming up. my first contract called at like 9 in the mourning and we spent most the day there. Until a tree fell across the main road and we couldnt do no more with the skid loader. then my other two contracs called because it was starting to freeze so i went there and beat the living heck out of my truck and plow trying to clean up but the only thing i could do was smooth it out, it was a bad night.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Never good when your contracts are calling you to find out where you are. I remember a in 04 we had about 8" of snow then it warmed up turned to rain for 45 minutes then went back to cold. Lots that were not touched had to be broken up with a loader before they could be plowed. There were 8 different truck plow combos there that night and not one of us could move that stuff. Just followed the loader and cleaned up behind him.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

well they were not calling to find out where i was, i have a 3 inch trigger with them and they have to call me before i can go out, they are kind of cheap and were trying to avoid having to plow untill all the tenates started complaining, they werent even going to call me.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea thats what happened to me to with my accounts calling me. First the day after the storm the one account I have with this apartment complex calls and tells me to get out there the funny thing was that it was a message and I was already plowing. LOL Also this one lady that called me the last minute called me again during the height of the storm and said where are you. I just laughed and said when it stops that is when i come by any extra trips It will cost you and hung up.


----------

